# meaning of selective and subselective cath placement



## cvand1972 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello,
I'm wondering if someone can help me give a clear definition of subselective so that someone can understand.  

I know that selective catheter placement means that the catheter is advanced beyond the vessel punctured or beyond the aorta into a vascular family.

But, how can I define subselective??


----------



## K.hancin (Aug 1, 2011)

Do you mean to say 'supraselective'? I've noticed that term in the CPT and I'm guessing it would be a more selective catheter placement from the first access site.

Quoted from Interventional Radiology Coding Reference by ZHealth Publishing:

"There are two separate kinds of catheter placements: non-selective and selective. A non-selective placement is when the catheter stays in the vessel entered or only advances to the aorta."


----------

